# Pay For Basic?



## BlackBlade (18 Dec 2012)

Hello, I'm going away for basic at the end of January, and I was wondering what will I be getting paid while attending basic. Also will my pay change while I'm doing my course in Borden? Thank you.


----------



## Hitman (18 Dec 2012)

I just finished BMQ - you will be paid as Private 1 on the forces website. Recruiting offices don't usually tell you about the deductions though. You'll clear about 300/week. In farnham for field exercises you'll not pay rations and get field pay, but it doesn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## hoop0024 (19 Dec 2012)

Hitman said:
			
		

> I just finished BMQ - you will be paid as Private 1 on the forces website. Recruiting offices don't usually tell you about the deductions though. You'll clear about 300/week. In farnham for field exercises you'll not pay rations and get field pay, but it doesn't make that much of a difference.


 This is exactly what my boyfriend has told me (he's a reservist).


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2012)

Yet another question to add to the many before it that have been answered over and over again.  

There are Topics on CF Pay, SISIP, Financial Planning, etc.  Please feel free to read through them and garner a better insight to what you are going to be facing in the near future.


Topic LOCKED.


----------

